

C-Span Puts Full Archives on the Web - timf
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/16/arts/television/16cspan.html

======
timf
Would be really cool if someone devised a way to get metadata/transcripts up
around the archives that could be accessed by API.

Among other things, this would make the Daily Show's segments a lot easier to
produce :-) -- "intern, please find me five places in the archives where this
politician contradicted what he just said this morning"

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'm not from the U.S. but I believe that Metavid already does this kind of
thing:

<http://metavid.org/wiki/Metavid_Overview>

